# Not quite turning but it comes with a pen



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is a desk set I've made for the craft show. That is the slim pen in the middle and a memo clip on the right and left is a 1 7/16" fit up clock with holder. Seen these on sites for 135.00 on sale. Nuts I say I figured I can sell them for a 100.00 less.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Here is a desk set I've made for the craft show. That is the slim pen in the middle and a memo clip on the right and left is a 1 7/16" fit up clock with holder. Seen these on sites for 135.00 on sale. Nuts I say I figured I can sell them for a 100.00 less.


I don't know Glenmore... That copper paper clip may be worth more & more... What's the price of copper now adays?

Sure is a winner at $100!!

Looks like you could make good money for less than that!!  

Thanks for sharing... sure is interesting what people will buy & for what $...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Way to go Glen another great looking project. I like that and good luck on the sales!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Beautiful job Glen and I think it answers my question in your other post


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is a beautiful project. Glen you did a nice job on it.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys I also fell in love with ogee edging now I'm hooked on that bit.


----------

